# Store pulls monkey nuts from shelves over 'peanut warning'



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2013)

A supermarket chain has withdrawn bags of nuts - after failing to declare they may contain peanuts.

The Food Standards Agency issued an allergy alert saying the presence of peanuts was not declared on Booths' own brand packets of monkey nuts.

The supermarket has removed 300 packets of 350g Whole Hearted Roasted Monkey Nuts from its shelves.

Booths has apologised and warned customers with a peanut allergy not to consume the product.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-22308165

!!!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 26, 2013)

The term monkey nuts is pretty clear!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 27, 2013)

I something I got last week said ...

Product : No nuts
Sauce : No nuts
Factory : No nuts

Reassuring to find that there were no nuts in the factory
But they all seem to have gone to the FSA.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 27, 2013)

Does the packets contain "MONKEYS"  if they dont i want me money back


----------

